# piranha calmoni ??



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

this is a calmoni .. i never heard of a calmoni .. i can buy some young fish of this species. But is calmoni a "real" pira species or just a nice name for it ?


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

ITS A SPILO


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

looks like a rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Bad angle to know for certain if rhombeus or S. maculatus.

Below is photo of actual P. calmoni. Its a very rare pirana and I've only seen one live in over 40 years of this business.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

i just did a search on google and this pic came up first. So i thought let's ask the xperts because i like the looks of the fish.







But i informed at my lfs and they can order the P. calmoni right away .. so they're not knowing







.. or they try to sell me "crap".


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Jaw structure is that of S.Rhombeus, tail is not visible. I would guess S.Rhombeus from what I can see. but with those P.Piraya colors I think we should refer to it as...

Serrasalmus Piraya


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> PiranhaMaster Posted on Feb 13 2004, 01:05 AM
> *Jaw structure is that of S.Rhombeus, tail is not visible*
> 
> _Jaw structure is to variable among species to use as a marker for a specific species. Tail is visible and is black edged with a hint of clear edging which is why I mentioned S. maculatus._
> ...


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

All of my Maculatus lost their clear hayline edge at about 3" but this may be a different varient that keeps the clear edge because this fish in the pic is way bigger than 3".


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One of the key things to remember when studying pirana morphology, fishes grow individually. They may have characters that are constant, other times variable, not all grow, colorup, or develop at the same time.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

pretty bad a$$ looking fish nothing i every seen before


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks alot like my spilo cf


----------

